# "HEY YOU GUYS!" Mark your Calendars Its Time for another Pen Velo Coffee Tea ride!



## alunlang (Jul 1, 2009)

*"HEY YOU GUYS!" Mark your Calendars Its Time for another Pen Velo Coffee Tea ride!*

"HEY YOU GUYS!" Mark your Calendars Its Time for another PEN VELO Coffee Tea ride! April 7Th the Coffee Tea ride is the always the first Saturday of the month. We meet at the north end of Canada Road by Highway 92. Departs at 8:30am sharp.
But I am too slow to ride with Pen Velo, or i am feeling out of shape, COME ON NOW this is a "No Drop" group ride - moderate pace 15-18 MPH for 2-3 hours Ride starts and finishes at the intersection of Canada Road and Highway 92. Group will wait for dropped riders and riders with mechanicals. Route varies, but a typical ride would be through Woodside, Portola Valley and down along Foothill to Downtown Los Altos for coffee or tea.

ALL ARE WELCOME but this ride is designed for all men & women, recreational, non
club, and weekend riders.

Please let me know if you are intrested.
AL.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll be out of state when this ride starts. Grrr!

I'll try to make it to the May ride. I really need to train for the Canary Challenge in September.


----------

